# London trip advice please



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok 
So Dh has never been to London so this weekend we are going!
Saturday we will meet my friend have a meal and go on the London eye.
Sunday we will spend the day at the Natural history museum
Monday I want us to do a Bus tour of London - (comming home in the evening)
so which company should I choose  
the big bus  or the London bus I think they are the choices, 
Any hints or tips for the trip welcome, we are staying in Battersea 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Dont think there is much between them in reality - both seem to be quite good from reports from friends who have been on them.  A stop off at Vinopolis is well worth it - wine tasting venue (all very laid back - not posh but greta fun as long as you are not driving.  It costs about £10 and you can book online, with this you get drink sample vouchers.  Six vouchers gets you merry 10 lets you fall over!!

Kirsty


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i agree both bus companies do the same trip and are always everywhere to be seen
i would just go for which ever is cheapest although they are prob the same too  
enjoy your trip your love it
i was on a course yesterday right next to Tower Bridge, so impressive and worth going past on the bus

Enjoy

Kate


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We used this the last time we did an offical sightseeing bus tour
http://www.theoriginaltour.com/ which was £20 per person if booked online I think

Although I tend to just walk round London now as not too bad to get to from here 

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

I can't really offer much in the way of advise re bus companies as I've not been on one.

The London Eye is great...I went in the evening and got to see the lights of London which is amazing...stunning views, especially if its a clear day/night.

Haven't been to the museums for years but they're always good fun.

If you get a chance, Borough Market, by London Bridge is really good....and if the weathers nice, it's always lovely to walk along the south embankment...down from the London Eye, past the Tate Modern and towards Tower Bridge where you'll see HMS Belfast......lots of lovely bars, cafes, restaurants, little galleries, shops etc....you go past The Globe (Shakespeares old theatre) & The Clink Jail/Prison Museum.

Don't know Battersea that well as I'm SE London (and work in City) and it's not somewhere I've really frequented......I have run round Battersea Park though for a charity run with work a few years ago 

You'll have a fabulous time...but then I'm biased being a Londoner 

N xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Minxy
I'm a Londoner too  Just Ive been up north Longer than I was down south
but the birth cert says Lambeth 
I dont know London as an adult, as I did most of this stuff as a child
and Dh has never been.

Thanks Everyone will Check out the links when I'm at home


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Dizzi if u get chance to go near Tufneel Park u could go and say hello to my nephew at the The Junction Tavern my brothers pub it has fab reviews and srummy food, would say to say hello to my brother but he's a cretin so just nephew will do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Have a fabby time wont you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Look on top table and join as there are lots of great deal at top London restaurants
L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Harrods is good, just for the novelty factor.


Sades OMG 
as My best friend still lives in London, we do drive down and see her, ( Ive only driven it once) but EVERY time I end up going past harrods after making a wrong turn, so its now a common Joke, so much so that my best make baught DH a keyring from there for Christmas!

Also hun


> There's a really good Italian Restaurant I can recommend.


we both love italian food! , so will have to find that esp as I know where I am on a 137 bus 
And My Dad used to work in Kensington park near the Childrens play park ( Princess Di's memorial) 
We will picnic in the park if its sunny!

Lou I sure will is I see it on the tube/bus route  

JJ1 Off to look at top table now  

I'm getting all excited now and Ive still two days tp work, and our sleeping arrangment to finalise!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Dizzi 

We did an alternative tour in London which was really good and you can pre book  

Would thoroughly recommend this one 

http://www.londonducktours.co.uk/

/links

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scooby that sounds and looks so cool!
Will show DH when he gets home


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Scooby that sounds and looks so cool!
> Will show DH when he gets home


It was really good   You go down the side of MI5 or MI6 can't remember which one and then drop into the Thames  

Am sure we have some pics somewhere if you wanted to me to email them to you 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We ARE going to London for the weekend, 
I am all excited, I worked out our itenery 
and booked our tickets for the Big bus tour, and the London eye.
Sat with my best friend and family and the London eye, Sunday all day at the Nat history and maybe science musuem
then Monday the big bus tour before comming home!

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo you have certainly sorted yourself out   I think we should get a load of us to go to London and go and find them as a surprise


----------

